

Low Fuel Finder - than
http://www.lowfuelfinder.com
&gt; Have a Car2Go membership? Like free stuff? I’ve put together a script that helps you find Car2Go cars that are low on fuel. You’ll receive a 20 minute credit for each car you refuel if they’re below 25% fuel when you refuel them.<p>via http:&#x2F;&#x2F;x.thedeets.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;66223591884&#x2F;have-a-car2go-membership-like-free-stuff-ive
======
than
> Have a Car2Go membership? Like free stuff? I’ve put together a script that
> helps you find Car2Go cars that are low on fuel. You’ll receive a 20 minute
> credit for each car you refuel if they’re below 25% fuel when you refuel
> them.

via [http://x.thedeets.com/post/66223591884/have-a-car2go-
members...](http://x.thedeets.com/post/66223591884/have-a-car2go-membership-
like-free-stuff-ive)

------
ericcumbee
What is the purpose of this? not knocking it, just the instructions are not
clear what its supposed to do or how it works.

------
jarek
Similar: [http://free2goapp.com](http://free2goapp.com)

